
I wrote a command-line Ruby program to manage EC2 instances for me - vinnyglennon
https://www.codewithjason.com/wrote-command-line-ruby-program-manage-ec2-instances/
======
rpmisms
Dude, thank you so much. This looks like exactly what I need for a project I'm
on.

